# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Met deze natuurlijke middelen kan je een kater voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

Met de eindejaarsfeesten in zicht zullen de komende dagen en weken weer heel wat flessen bubbels en andere pittige drankjes worden ontkurkt en soldaat gemaakt. Meestal (veel) te veel om gezond te zijn, de bekende kater loert immers achter ieder glas. En ook op de weg is het letterlijk oppassen geblazen. Tijdens de eindejaarsfeesten wordt dronken rijden immers nog strenger gecontroleerd. Hoe vlug je dronken wordt verschilt van persoon tot persoon en hangt van heel wat factoren af. Eens dronken is je roes uitslapen de enige remedie om te ontnuchteren. Tegen een kater is weinig of niets te beginnen, maar met deze kruiden en andere natuurlijke middeltjes kan je in het beste geval een kater voorkomen of zijn komst ten minste toch zo lang mogelijk af houden. 

We zijn niet alleen een volk van bierdrinkers, we houden steeds meer van bubbels. Oppassen blijft echter de boodschap. Alcohol werkt immers verslavend en heeft een grote invloed op de werking van je hersenen. Een eens de kater daar, is die erg moeilijk te verdrijven. Wat kan je doen om minder snel dronken te worden en de kater zo lang mogelijk weg te houden?

*Verschil tussen mannen en vrouwen*
Er is ook op dit vlak een duidelijk een verschil tussen mannen en vrouwen. Dat vrouwen vlugger dronken worden dan mannen is geen fabeltje maar wetenschappelijk bewezen. Het lichaam van een vrouw bevat veel minder vocht dan een mannenlichaam , waardoor bij mannen de alcohol dus meer verdunt wordt dan bij vrouwen. Vandaar dat mannen minder vlug dronken worden. En ook ons lichaamsgewicht speelt hierbij een rol. Hoe hoger je gewicht, hoe meer alcohol je lichaam kan verdragen vooraleer je dronken bent.

*Kater erg koppig*
Tegen een kater is weinig of niets te beginnen, je kan enkel de symptomen ervan verzachten. Veel koffie drinken, koude douches nemen, en extra lichaamsbeweging zijn oude volkswijsheden die je geen stap vooruit helpen. Je krijgt enkel het gevoel minder dronken te zijn. Dat is nog gevaarlijker, want het alcoholgehalte in je bloed zal er zeker niet door dalen. Het is je lever die al de alcohol in je bloed moet afbreken en daar heeft dit belangrijk orgaan voldoende tijd voor nodig. Je lever doet er anderhalf uur over om één glas alcohol af te breken, en aan dit tempo kan je niets veranderen.

*Voedingstips van de diëtiste*
Volgens diëtisten kan je nochtans veel zelf doen om minder vlug dronken te worden. Voeding speelt hierbij een belangrijke rol. Het is een feit dat je met een goed gevulde maag veel minder vlug dronken wordt dan wanneer je weinig of niets hebt gegeten.
• *Vette en eiwitrijke voeding:* zal er voor zorgen dat je minder vlug dronken wordt. Door te drinken op een lege maag, wordt de alcohol veel vlugger opgenomen in je bloed.
• *Fruit, groenten en vitaminen:* eet vooraf fruit en (rauwe) groenten voor extra vitaminen en mineralen.
• *Uitgeslapen:* begin goed uitgeslapen aan het grote feest dat zal je extra beschermen.
• *Drinken en eten:* drink in een rustig tempo en eet voldoende tussendoor.
• *Afwisselen:* verminder de invloed van alcohol op je lichaam.../...

Lees verder...

----------

